# Great video on Hells Bay/ Flip Pallot



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

Saw this on microskiff.com

Joe


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That is a great video. I always loved Flip's show on Walker's Caye. It was the best, IMO. 

His opening monologue is spot on talking about those who desire to fish new species, develop new techniques, and explore new waters. 

He did indeed choose the path less traveled.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

that dude is a legend. Cool video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Captain53 (May 13, 2015)

Walkers Cay Chronicles was One of the few really great Slatwater Fishing shows, hated to see it have to end. Saw a documentary on Flip Pallet recently.

Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Nice video. And he didn't say "epic" one time.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

Stuart said:


> Nice video. And he didn't say "epic" one time.


Which is kinda epic.


----------



## Top_Dog (Aug 1, 2007)

Makes me want to sell all of my ESPP shares, buy a Whipray, move to FL and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## rjackh (Mar 16, 2011)

Top_Dog said:


> Makes me want to sell all of my ESPP shares, buy a Whipray, move to FL and let the chips fall where they may.


Tell me about it. Struggle to get by and live the dream, or work to afford it on the weekends...


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Great video ! True commentary by flip . They are great boats .


----------

